# How to start a fight



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

How to start a fight

I rear-ended a car this morning.

So there we are alongside the road and slowly the driver gets out
of the car . . . and you know how you just-get- sooo-stressed and
life-stuff seems to get funny?

Yeah, well, I could NOT believe it . . . the driver of the other car was
a DWARF!

He storms over to my car, looks up at me and says,..."I AM NOT HAPPY!"

So, I look down at him and say, "Well, which one are you then?" . . . and
THAT'S when the fight started . 

I found out later his name was north slope. :shock: :wink:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

That is FUNNY!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I really shouldn't laugh...... :? 

But, I did... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Stuff!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: o-||


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

He must be an angry Elf!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

North Slope isn't angry....


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's cracks me up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: so which one was he now that things have settled down a bit? :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> :lol: :lol: so which one was he now that things have settled down a bit? :lol: :lol:


Dopey! :shock:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

:lol: nice


----------

